# Amount of Product for Shows



## BakingNana (Sep 15, 2010)

First craft fair in a few days and I'm nervous as a cat.  Intellectually I know I'm ready, but I keep having nightmares about running out of product.  Does anyone have a general "formula" they use to determine how much product to bring to a particular show?


----------



## Bigmoose (Sep 15, 2010)

This is a very rough guide but take your table fee and go x4 and that may be what you can expect to do in sales.  I take at least twice that amount in product.  Good luck and let us know how it turns out.

Bruce


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks so much for the reply....I know you have a lot of show experience.  I'll report back.  The first show is a church/school traditionally very well attended by serious shopper-types.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know about soap but when I used to do expos selling craft kits my theory was you'll only sell HALF of the stock u take.
(Nobody like buying from an empty stand)
So whatever your goal in your mind financially...take double that.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 16, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## donniej (Sep 16, 2010)

4X table fee is a good place to start.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 19, 2010)

200 vendors, great venue, good weather for fair attendance (cloudy, cool, rainy); LOUSY attendance.  This was the 23rd annual fair here and traditionally well attended.  Everyone was commenting on poor attendance.  I netted 1 1/2 times my booth fee, which it turned out was better than anyone else around me.  (Still, it's more than I would have made staying home!)  Some didn't make back their fee.  Learned a LOT.  Have 4 weeks to make changes I want to make before next fair.  That one is also a large, established fair, but in a prosperous area so I'm hoping it's a little better.  At any rate, it was a fun day.

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Bigmoose (Sep 20, 2010)

My second show ever I sold $5 more than table fee.  The weather was terrible.  Take pictures and share some with us.  I have pic's from my first show and when I look at them I laugh at myself wondering how I could have done that..

Bruce


----------



## CleanSoap (Sep 20, 2010)

*the formula is good to know. thx*



			
				Bigmoose said:
			
		

> This is a very rough guide but take your table fee and go x4 and that may be what you can expect to do in sales.  I take at least twice that amount in product.  Good luck and let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Bruce


----------



## CleanSoap (Sep 20, 2010)

I remember my first show. i was a nervous wreck too and thought i might run out of product...that would have been a good problem to have. it was pretty slow but i learned so much


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, makes me feel better.  I got 2 new craft fair bookings yesterday from people who saw us last weekend.  Both churches, so I'm hoping people buy a little more in an effort to help the church.  Booth fees were low enough that I don't think I'll have a problem at least covering them.  So I don't have 4 weeks till the next one anymore.  Working on signage and going verticle on half of the table display rather than all spread out horizontally.  I'm glad I chose schools and churches for my first fairs.  A great place to cut your teeth, I think.  Had a little morale booster today.  The health food store that bought wholesale from me 3 weeks ago sold out, and they put another order in today.  They said it's the first time soap has sold in their store.  Gotta cling to the little victories sometimes!  One other funny thing. I had a batch I was going to just donate to the local shelter cuz I didn't like the shape of the mold, but decided to make it into soap balls instead.  They sold out in a blink at the fair.  Goes to show ya.

I'll post pics of a sample setup of the new layout sometime in the next week, and I'd appreciate comments!

Thanks again for all advice and help.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 29, 2010)

It sounds like you're doing good!  Congrats!  

Yes, we'd love to see pics!

Wholesale is how some soapmakers really make it!  So that's wonderful that your soap was a success!


----------

